# Neve Serra Estrela 31 Outubro



## ACalado (31 Out 2008 às 13:33)

Ora então tal como prometido cá vão as fotos de hoje da serra da estrela as primeiras fotos de neve desta temporada 







irreal 

























O dog todo doido 




















































Depois já coloco um vídeos


----------



## vitamos (31 Out 2008 às 15:00)

Obrigado pela bela foto reportagem!

Já se nota alguma acumulação, veremos o que as próximas horas poderão ainda trazer!


----------



## ecobcg (31 Out 2008 às 15:33)

Não consigo ver as fotos!!!


----------



## AnDré (31 Out 2008 às 16:27)

Grande *spiritmind*!
Sempre em busca da neve!

Que inveja...


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Out 2008 às 16:59)

Absulotamente espetaculares


----------



## João Soares (31 Out 2008 às 17:05)

Grandes fotos, parabens!!


Quem me dera ter uma serrinha com neve um pouco mais perto


----------



## JoãoDias (31 Out 2008 às 17:39)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Grandes fotos, parabens!!
> 
> 
> Quem me dera ter uma serrinha com neve um pouco mais perto



O Marão está a 1 hora


----------



## Dan (31 Out 2008 às 18:44)

Magnífico


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Out 2008 às 19:36)

Excelentes fotos


----------



## MSantos (31 Out 2008 às 19:54)

Muito boas fotos
As primeiras fotos de neve deste Outono/Inverno As primeiras de muitas


----------



## raposo_744 (31 Out 2008 às 20:02)

Só falta mesmo o cheirinho.Boas fotos!


----------



## Minho (31 Out 2008 às 20:46)

Obrigado spiritmind  
Que sejam as primeiras fotos de muitas nesta temporada


----------



## belem (31 Out 2008 às 20:55)

Espectacular.
Respirar umas golfadas de ar puro e frio aromatizado pelos pinheiros deve ser excelente!!


----------



## actioman (31 Out 2008 às 22:42)

Que linda reportagem spiritmind!

E eu hoje que passei aí bem perto, mas sem hipótese de subir!
A fotografia da Senhora da Estrela é um autentico postal . Dá mesmo para ver que havia já uma boa camada de neve fofinha!


----------



## Rog (31 Out 2008 às 23:11)

Exelentes fotos


----------



## *Dave* (31 Out 2008 às 23:59)

Excelente registos!

Parabéns


----------



## Fil (1 Nov 2008 às 01:42)

A Serra da Estrela no seu melhor 

Parabéns pelas fotos Spiritmind, espero que tires ainda muitas mais durante o inverno.


----------



## ACalado (1 Nov 2008 às 06:45)

obrigado a todos espero tirar muitas mais durante o inverno gostava também  de ver fotos de outros membros pois seria sinal que nevava noutros locais do nosso país


----------



## MSantos (1 Nov 2008 às 17:25)

spiritmind disse:


> obrigado a todos espero tirar muitas mais durante o inverno gostava também  de ver fotos de outros membros pois seria sinal que nevava noutros locais do nosso país





Eu vou ficar à espera da neve em Bragança
Espero ter sorte


----------



## trepkos (4 Nov 2008 às 16:51)

Que inveja! Que saudades dela aqui em Montemor a cobrir tudo, muito boas fotos!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Nov 2008 às 21:30)

Parabéns pelas excelentes fotos, *spiritmind* !


----------



## mocha (6 Nov 2008 às 15:22)

eu tambem gostava de poder contribuir com fotos de neve, mas aqui só se houver um milagre
parabens spirit, excelentes fotos


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Nov 2008 às 13:59)

Grandes fotos Spirit...

Quem me dera tambem... apanhar um branquinho desses... mas não se pode ter tudo

A partir de cota viste a neve a cair sem acumular e apartir de cota começou acumular?

Excelente trabalho mais uma vez... Curti do teu cao!!


----------



## pedropb (25 Nov 2008 às 16:58)

Ola amigos.
Nao sei se é o local correcto para colocar a questao, mas como apenas vi este post sobre a serra da estrela decidi "postar" aqui:

Tava a pensar passar o proximo fds (prolongado 1 dezembro) na serra da estrela e gostaria de saber se a dita cuja ja tem neve!!! Alguem mora perto e dá para responder? existe algum site onde possa ver a serra da estrela em directo?

Obrigado a todos.


----------



## vitamos (25 Nov 2008 às 17:30)

pedropb disse:


> Ola amigos.
> Nao sei se é o local correcto para colocar a questao, mas como apenas vi este post sobre a serra da estrela decidi "postar" aqui:
> 
> Tava a pensar passar o proximo fds (prolongado 1 dezembro) na serra da estrela e gostaria de saber se a dita cuja ja tem neve!!! Alguem mora perto e dá para responder? existe algum site onde possa ver a serra da estrela em directo?
> ...



Boa tarde e bem vindo ao fórum!

A dúvida não será tanto se vais ter neve nesse fim de semana! Terás quase de certeza! A questão é se haverá ou não problemas em circular nos principais acessos caso a previsão de mau tempo que existe neste momento se mantenha! 

Para acompanhar a situação segue com atenção os tópicos de seguimento do tempo deste fórum.

Em relação a acessos consulta também o site das estradas de Portugal.

www.estradasdeportugal.pt


----------

